# Computer problem on laptop



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Got a Dell 600m (P4 1.6M, 1gb ram, 30gb HD not sure RPM, ATI 64mb v-card, Sigmatel audio) running Win XP Pro SP3.

I get a freeze up recently about I'd say a few weeks ago.

Sometimes it'll freeze up the computer randomly or when I'm loading up heavy bit torrents that crashed and are doing a checksum before resuming downloads. It also has crashed during Youtube videos.

Ive gotten the blue screen with the following while the computer was on.

"
driver_irql_not_less_or_equal 

technical information

*** STOP: 0x000000D1 (Ox8BDF2B08, 0x000000FF, 0x00000000, 0x8BDF2B08)

"

I have a photo of the screen but can't find my card reader right now as it has other info but just posted that as I think that is the important into.

I did a check on Google but can't find my problem. Tho if you remove the 'driver' part I have found that is has something to do with IRQ conflicts.

When the laptop froze before it just kept the screen on even when I closed the lid with the desktp or whatever apps I had open or sometimes even with no apps just after a boot up for a while. I randomly happens.

When I push the on/off button for ~3 second to force turn off the laptop then wait about 10 seconds to turn it back on I have sometimes had the laptop tell me I have to reset the time in the BIOS via pressing F2. The default time in the BIOS when that happened was 

00:00:00 (forgot the day) JAN (forgot the number I think 1) 2005


I have set the time and date to current about 3-4 times now. I dont suspect the battery is off because the time and date before always was on time for the whole year. While booting up the laptop on the Windows screen it sometimes gives that blue screen with the message as before mentioned above and the whole computer stops working and my only option is to shutdown and reboot which most of the times boots to Windows.

This laptop is infamous and notorious for having the lower left corner heat up while not burning up or untouchable hot is it does get above the warm comfort zone. Tho that is normally under heavy load (heavy graphic rendering/games/video). The fan runs and is working Ive done the moist finger airflow test. I have had this laptop for a year now but it has been on previously for 24/7 for about 6 months now I think as I've not had time to fix my desktop unit which I suspect a downed PSU. 

When the laptop is on and I'm not using it I have torrents downloading it and I close the lid and store the laptop vertically with the screen facing down and there is ample airflow all around then. Recently my Norton Anti Virus 2009 (NAV) subscription was up about a few weeks ago and Im not sure if the Norton is the issue here. I uninstalled the NAV2009 and installed Systemworks2003. 

Right now I'm not too sure on this laptop. My thoughts are on the problems:

-Overheat damage causing the freezing (I to prop up the left size with object while using on the lap for more airflow)

-Not sure if the laptop in vertical position all those months caused some issues. (not sure if it's good to have the HDs in vertical 50% of the time)

-My main suspect Winblows IRQ fubar from a bug as I've read roughly while searching online. (not sure if a FDISK + clean install of WinXP will fix this or if it's BIOS level fubar)

-Some hardware flaking out (possible graphics card given the heating up in the lower left corner Ive heard from people overheating could damage the graphics card)

-Network loses connection (I'll have to recrimp a new head to my RJ45 when I find my box of strand heads) on the laptop (have tripped the cable a few times). May have to redo the drivers.


I'm thinking of booting up Ubuntu v8.x or higher and giving it a burn in test on the weekend to see if anything is snafu'ing. Odd thing is that sometimes when I just leave the MIRC chat program running the last few days sometimes I'll be able to get 24hrs uptime when I put the laptop down and when I'm on the laptop sometimes it freezes. Sucks when I'm in the middle of chats. I've done a anti-v scan with the newest definitions and it shows no infections on the computer. My router has the firewall up. Im running DHCP with no DMZ's. 

Oh yes forgot to mention after a crash when I reboot and login to Windows M$ comes up with it's error message which I have saved a screen cap of.


Having the previous issue not fixed yet with the SATA 500gb HD down Ive lost my back up and the backup of the backup HD there of my desktop and laptop images and data. Things are FUBAR and all I want now is a working box and data recovered as much as possible as all my photos/videos argh...(not related to this issue but another issue withthe SATA drive). 

Hope someone can help me out. After this is all fixed up I'm probaby going to take the left over hardware to the range and shoot it up. Grrr...


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

For ALL your PC needs

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/index.php

best. forum. ever.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> For ALL your PC needs
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/index.php
> 
> best. forum. ever.


Oh man I don't want to have to signup to another forum. Was hoping some tech heads here can beadbutt each other fof some help.    

I know a few people are techies. I mean I'm comfortable with fixing things and I've gone some checking aund but I'm a bit stumped on this.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

ever considered it may just be getting old/worn out? i looked up the Dell 600m and it looks pretty old by the specs/serial ports (lol). Specially more so since you appear to be running it pretty hard...
Has it ever givin you an error sayin something along the lines of a memory dump, or asked you for a memory check? i know mine did when it got overheated by accidently leaving it on while in my knapsack... but mine was a vista at the time.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

If you'd signed up to overclockers forums which takes 2 minutes your PC would work properly by now  It's worth it.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Fishfinder said:


> ever considered it may just be getting old/worn out? i looked up the Dell 600m and it looks pretty old by the specs/serial ports (lol). Specially more so since you appear to be running it pretty hard...
> Has it ever givin you an error sayin something along the lines of a memory dump, or asked you for a memory check? i know mine did when it got overheated by accidently leaving it on while in my knapsack... but mine was a vista at the time.


Looks old but I got the laptop for free from a corperate friend of mine. They turn over tech like a burger joint does burgers. Ok.. not that fast but about every 6-12 months as his boss is a technophile as is he. To the best of his knowledge the laptop has been sitting aruond collecting dust for years after two employees used it for about 3 months each then it got throw into the parts/spare bin after the trickle down effect of new tech in the office meant people could upgrade from someone higher up from them passing the tech down the chain of command. I've only put about a year on this laptop.

I can't recall any memory dumps. Are memory dumps (blanking out here right now) meaing the memory is going bad? IIRC if you can't POST it may be the mobo or memory but I've always POST'ed. Going to be booting up Knoppix or Ubuntu this weekend to seehow stable it is. If it's stable all weekend then I'm going to eventually blow the OS off the unit and drop a fresh OS.


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

I got a great solution.......... ditch your dell and GET A MAC!


----------

